# Alberta Royal Conservatory Expectations



## cfire (Jul 20, 2020)

I’ve been taking guitar lessons here in calgary (at the east long & mcquade) for 4 months and i’m considering pursuing the royal conservatory 1-10 skill system. i was wondering if i do pursue this will i need to grow out my fingernails? i know you can get finger picks but i don’t really want to use them. let me know any advice is good if you have any words of encouragement let me hear them too. thanks guys!


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Can't speak directly to the Calgary Conservatory, but with the Royal Conservatory, it seems to me that they don't require nails or nylon strings until about grade 4 - they also frowned on cutaways in later grades. It's been a while since I looked into it, so you may want to double check with the conservatory itself. I would imagine that they are quite responsive to e-mail inquiries.

The Royal Conservatory program is excellent and well worth pursuing - I suspect that the Calgary program is very similar.


----------

